# So I made my first risotto...



## Michael Cook (Apr 6, 2007)

wow, does that concentrate the salt. Next time no salt in the broth. Wow does that concentrate the flavors! Pretty cool how the rice sluffs off making it's own sauce, will other rices work or must it be Arborio?


----------



## college_cook (Apr 6, 2007)

The more glutenous the rice is, the more the rice will make its own sauce, as you say.  I find that arborio is the best, however.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2007)

You need a medium grain rice.  Medium grains have the starch coating that will wash off and combine with the stock to make the thick ceamy sauce while the grain keeps its shape.

In addition to arborio, you can use carnarolli rice.


----------



## Michael Cook (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I have a ten pound bag of medium Thai rice. Got nothing to lose but some rice and broth.... I'll see what happens.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 7, 2007)

Risotto was one of the first dishes I learned to make in cooking class!  It's still favorite.  The last one I made was Risotto with Butternut Squash & Leeks.  Very tasty!


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've always wanted to try making this myself, but haven't yet.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2007)

Gie it a try, Corey.  It's actually easy and can be fantastic.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Chicken stock and a special kind of rice is needed for it, isn't it? I think it's called aborio rice.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Chicken stock and a special kind of rice is needed for it, isn't it? I think it's called aborio rice.


 
Yup. 

Chicken stock
Arborio or carnarolli rice
onion
white wine
and usually
Parm
and whatever else you want to flavor the dish with.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Also, doesn't it require constant stirring?

I've seen it being prepped on many cooking shows on the Food Network.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2007)

Not constant but frequent stirring. 

It does take a little more attention than other rice dishes but none of the steps is difficult.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 8, 2007)

I make a red wine and radicchio risotto - goes extremely well with lamb!  

Corey - it requires a hot liquid - broth of some kind gives a more intense flavor - I use the low sodium variety canned broths when necessary.  I usually add some wine for the first addition of liquid - white wine most of the time but occasionally red, for the recipe mentioned above.  I also usually begin with sauteed shallots too.

Making risotto is no big deal.  Patience is the key.  Don't hurry it.  It should take somewhere around 18 minutes once the liquid is initially added.  Sometimes it can take a few more minutes.

Things to add to risotto:

scallops
shrimp
fresh peas
pea pods
asparagus
spring onions
red pepper

The sky is the limit!

I finish off with some freshly grated Parmesan and sometimes a touch of cream.

Michael - the Thai rice I am used to cooking with needs to be soaked for about 6 hours first but then again I steam mine.  The Thai rice I have is a skinny rice - arborio is a fat rice.  Please let us know how this turns out!  Arborio is the most readily available risotto rice in my area so that's what I use.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you used a commercial broth, or made from granule or cube, there is absolutely no need for added salt!!  Very often I dilute it further to make it less salty, when I am to add something like gorgonzola or speck (salty agent).  Using some wine (red or white, depending on the ingredient) to the liquid addition gives a depth in its flavour.  Add the wine when you finish your sautèing procedure, before the broth goes in. (And you need to keep the broth hot)
For rice, carnaroli is the ideal choice for risotto.
The reason it requires frequent attention/stirring is because a risotto needs to be cooked with small amount of liquid, which to be added as needed by ladleful at a time.  If left alone, it will easily burn and stick at the bottom.  The technique make it possible to have each morsel of rice coated by that gooey flavourful sauce, and definitely worth the effort!


----------



## Topaz (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree that patience is the key with risotto. You need to make sure each ladleful is absorbed before adding the next one. When the rice is al dente, I take it off the heat and add a large dollop of butter and lots of black pepper. 

My favourite risotto dishes are:

Mushroom, lemon and spinach - add the spinach at the end with the butter and pepper so it just wilts.
Asparagus
Roast butternut pumpkin - put half of the pumpkin in with the rice as you cook it so it breaks up and flavours and colours the rice and then fold through the rest at the end.
Tomato and peas - canned tomatoes are fine.
These work well but you can really do anything. You can even do sweet risotto with chocolate!


----------



## Toots (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been wanting to try making risotto for years.  I am afraid I'll end up with an inedible grainy blob - I would love to try a mushroom/parm risotto.  I had something similar at a dinner party last fall and I swooned it was so good.

I may have to put making risotto this week on my "to do" list because you people have inspired me!


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I make a red wine and radicchio risotto - goes extremely well with lamb!
> 
> Corey - it requires a hot liquid - broth of some kind gives a more intense flavor - I use the low sodium variety canned broths when necessary. I usually add some wine for the first addition of liquid - white wine most of the time but occasionally red, for the recipe mentioned above. I also usually begin with sauteed shallots too.
> 
> ...


 


I also saw cream added to it as well.


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 9, 2007)

I made risotto with mushrooms, peas and onions for Easter and my father loved it.  It is kind of time consuming, but if you don't make it all the time it is really good and different.


----------



## Italian guy (Apr 11, 2007)

In Italy we have have two philosophies

A) add the broth half cup at a time and wait until each addition is adsorbed before adding the next cup, stirring frequently.

B) add all the exact amount of broth at once and live *without stirring* until the rice it's cook

the first solution give a more creamy RISOTTO
the second solution it's making a more tastefully RISOTTO


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 11, 2007)

No stirring?  If I don't it would get burnt at the bottom even if I have the flame at the lowest... is there any trick to achieve a risotto cooked evenly and not burnt with this technique?


----------



## lulu (Apr 11, 2007)

I have made "no stir" risotto before.  Its ok, its ok.  It does work.  I like the fiddling with risotto though....its relaxing, and I do find that as Italian guy says, the sauce is creamier with a stirred risotto, and I don't find it less tasty...and its quicker IMO.

I enjoy the risotto process and infact, find it convienient to stri the pot frequently while compiling a salad...the two with the frequent interuptions to salad making to stir...end up done at about the same time ....a slow glass of wine time...and was a frequent mid week meal when I was working.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to make some soon.

But I need to get the arborio rice.


----------



## Michael Cook (Apr 12, 2007)

The Thai rice didn't work, I'll leave it at that. The Arborio rice was fine so I thought I'd try an other Italian rice so I picked up some Carnaroli rice. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2007)

The carnaroli will work well.  It's a standard risotto rice.


----------



## Lynan (Apr 12, 2007)

IMHO Vialone Nano is the best rice for risotto if you can source it otherwise Canaroli or Arborio will do!  

Dont forget peeps...if you want a successful risotto the stock you are adding MUST be at a low simmer, or more. It is imperative that the rice does not encounter anything colder than a simmer. Its the ' Italian' thang!  
I wish I was not the traditionalist sometimes but with risotto, it cant be helped. The time honored method of stirring the rice and sipping on a glass of vino is the only way.  

Grazie Mama Piera!! xxx ( she taught me)


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Apr 19, 2007)

> The last one I made was Risotto with Butternut Squash & Leeks.  Very tasty!



A woman after my own heart. I make mine in my pressure cooker, and I use sage as my "green" flavor. Bring on the parmesan cheese.


----------



## Little Miss J (Apr 20, 2007)

When I make risotto I use a Donna Hay recipe for making it in the oven.  No stirring! I am not sure all would approve but it tastes pretty good to me (and I have served it up and no said anything and no-one has been any the wiser!).


----------

